# Märchenstunde im Zwielicht



## invisblehector (14 September 2009)

Hi
Also ich habe mich mit den opendownload und anderen zwielichtigen Seiten auseinander gesetzt. Einige Seiten scheinen wirklich nur leere Drohungen zu machen wie z.B. Open- und Megadownload. Von denen erhällt man viele Mahnungen usw. doch da steckt nix dahinter. Jedoch hab ich vor ca 1 monat, als ich mir ein Video downgeloaded habe, einen Brief von der Net-Cromos Inkasso erhalten. Ich hab  mich gewundert, da ich vorher nur Mails erhalten habe, mir jedoch nix dabei gedacht. 1 Woche später standen jedoch 2 Herren des Inkasso unternehmens vor meiner Haustür und vorderten mich auf, meine Fällige Rechnung zu zahlen. Ich war ziemlich überrascht und kann nur jedem raten, der Post oder Mails von der Net-Cromos erhalten hat, sich mit denen in Verbindung zu setzen. denn es ist ziemlich unangenehm wenn die Herren vor deiner Haustür stehen.


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

...und warum hast du wegen "Bedrohung" oder Nötigung nicht die Polizei gerufen oder denen einfach nur die Türe vor Nase zugehaun? Für was machen die das Inkasso überhaupt? Klingt jedenfalls sehr abenteuerlich, DAS.


----------



## invisblehector (14 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Klar hätte ich die Polizei rufen können, die Herren des Inkasso unternehmens, blieben jedoch ruhig und da ich meine kinder zu hause hatte wollte ich da keinen großen Streit draus machen, was jeder nachvollziehen kann.
Ich habe außerdem geschrieben, dass ich mir ein Video gedownloaded habte und die Rechnung nicht gezahlt habe. Jede Mahnung habe ich ignoirert bis das Unternehmen Der Blue-Eye Studios ihr Forderung an die  Net-Cromos abgetreten hat. 
Der Zeitraum zwischen dem Download und dem Besuch liegt bei ca 4 monaten, aber mir wurde klar, dass sich die Unternehmen im Internet langsam zu helfen wissen und so einen Besuch wünsche ich niemanden


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Trollibert on the run durch die Foren:
Sat.1 Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Internetabzocke: Download des Musterschreibens
:-D


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



invisblehector schrieb:


> ...bis das Unternehmen Der Blue-Eye Studios ihr Forderung an die  Net-Cromos abgetreten hat.


Das wollte ich wissen, obwohl wir damit wohl auch im falschen Thread wären. Gib mal einen Tip, wie man auf die Seite kommt (ggf. per PN).


----------



## bernhard (14 September 2009)

*AW: Märchenstunde im Zwielicht*

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...wnload-de-auf-besucherfang-28.html#post292072


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2009)

*AW: Märchenstunde im Zwielicht*

"und so einen Besuch wünsche ich niemanden"

Ich würd mich darüber freuen.Hätte auch schon die passenden " Argumente" für die Jungs in schwarz bereit 

Schöne Geschichte,könnte glatt wahr sein


----------



## invisblehector (14 September 2009)

*AW: Märchenstunde im Zwielicht*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> "und so einen Besuch wünsche ich niemanden"
> 
> Ich würd mich darüber freuen.Hätte auch schon die passenden " Argumente" für die Jungs in schwarz bereit
> 
> Schöne Geschichte,könnte glatt wahr sein



Tja ist schön, dass du dich in diesem Forum so mutig fühlst und ich hätte sehr gerne mitbekommen wie du dich in dieser Situation verhalten hättest:-p


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2009)

*AW: Märchenstunde im Zwielicht*

Ich hätte wortlos die Tür geschlossen.Wenns weiter gegangen wäre,dann Anruf bei der Polizei und ggf Schtrafanzeige wegen Nötigung bzw Hausfriedensbruch.Inkassofuzies haben keinerlei Sonderrechte


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2009)

*AW: Märchenstunde im Zwielicht*

Meinte natürlich Strafanzeige.Warum kann man hier net editieren?


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2009)

*AW: Märchenstunde im Zwielicht*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Warum kann man hier net editieren?


...weil du 1. nicht angemeldet postest und 2. nicht die erforderliche Anzahl Postings bislang erreicht hast.


----------



## A John (15 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Reducal schrieb:


> Für was machen die das Inkasso überhaupt? Klingt jedenfalls sehr abenteuerlich, DAS.



Zitat von der Proinkasso Homepage:

In Absprache mit Ihnen veranlassen wir das persönliche Inkasso beim Schuldner. PROINKASSO agiert bundesweit mit seinem Außendienstteam, stets darauf versiert, Ihre Forderungen mit Nachdruck zu realisieren.

Nach unserem Besuch bei Ihrem Schuldner erhalten Sie per Email oder Fax einen ausführlichen Report in dem alle Vereinbarungen schriftlich fixiert sind und einen detaillierten Bericht mit Fotos vom Einsatzort, die diesen Besuch visuell protokollieren.

Wünschen Sie diese Art der Forderungsbearbeitung, fragen Sie uns bitte gezielt nach dem PROINKASSO VIP Service.

Also ich habe schon so viele Mahndrohschreiben von diversen Inkasso-Stalkern, da wäre ein Hausbesuch wirklich eine nette Ergänzung.
Besonders jetzt, wo unser Balou auf Diät ist.


----------



## Heiko (15 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Du willst doch nicht, dass sich Dein Hovi den Magen verdirbt, oder?


----------



## A John (15 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Heiko schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht, dass sich Dein Hovi den Magen verdirbt, oder?


Er soll sie ja auch nicht fressen, nur zerlegen. Momentan hat er 4 Kg Übergewicht und bekommt Diätfutter. Deshalb ist er ein wenig ungnädig. Da würde es gerade jetzt gut passen. :sun:


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2009)

*AW: Märchenstunde im Zwielicht*

"und einen detaillierten Bericht mit Fotos vom Einsatzort, die diesen Besuch visuell protokollieren"

Womit wir schon am Rande einer Straftat wären.Wie bescheuert muss man sein,um sowas auf seiner eigenen "Geschäfts" Homepage zu veröffendlichen ??


----------



## dvill (15 September 2009)

*AW: Märchenstunde im Zwielicht*

Man ist wohl eher so raffiniert, es so zu schreiben, weil selbst hier im Forum Leute bereit sind, das Mahndroh-Getöse als "echt" zu betrachten. Wenn es nur einem Opfer Angst macht, hat sich der Text bezahlt gemacht.


----------

